# This may be a stupid question but...



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

You can shorten .44 Remington Magnum brass to .44 S&W Special length to make .44 S&W Special brass, right? I can't think of any reason why it wouldn't work. And no, I haven't reloaded for the .44 yet(mostly load for my AR and Mauser) and my wallet is suffering for it. So I'm definately gonna have to start. I ask this because I'm practically swimming in .44 Rem Mag brass now but I hardly have any .44 S&W Special brass. I'd just like to know if I can fabricate some Special brass if I wanted some.


----------



## mososodbob (Sep 3, 2006)

NO problem at all. Just trim to length using serveral techniques / tools avaialble. At one point case capacity may be an issue with the solid web of the .44 MAG... using modern smokless powder... this should be a non issue.

I've own /used for over 35 years the Forster Case Trimer. (see link below) I've attached a power drill to the end. However, about 10 years ago I brought a Dillion for big batches. I've also used the Lee Hand Trimer as a teenager. That was a workable tool for small batches (50 rounds at a time). I think RCBS still makes a trim die that you can cut/file to length. I still would want to use the LEE or Forester to SQUARE the case mouth. You will also need a chamfering / deburring tool.

Go to Cabelas site... they will have what you need.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/pod/horizontal-pod.jsp?id=0024162&navCount=1&parentId=cat20849[/url] &masterpathid=&navAction=push&cmCat=MainCatcat602007-cat20849&parentType=index&indexId=cat20849&rid=


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Revolver said:


> You can shorten .44 Remington Magnum brass to .44 S&W Special length to make .44 S&W Special brass, right?


You can shorten it by just using a case trimmer. You could also just use a light load in a 44 mag case and have the same thing. Keep an eye out for Midway, Midsouth, Natchez, ect. for specials on 44 spcl brass too.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Good. Just what I thought. 

I don't plan on using the Specials in large volume so I'll stick with the Lee case trimmer, should I ever need them. I have yet to delve into .44 loading so I have yet to expermient with the different loads. I just wanted to know just in case I ever come across a .44 S&W Special Sixshooter in the future. Or I feel like experimenting with the shorter case.

Thanks.


----------

